# ATV get together...



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to get a goup of us OGF ATV riders together somewhere this year for the day or weekend. Would love to put a big ride together down at wayne or somewhere??? Didnt know how many people would like to get involved? I think it would be a good time especially to do so before the woods get hot and the bugs start coming out!! Plus its usually muddy then too!!! 



Let me know if anyone would be interested!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

it's muddy now....heck I stopped riding on my place due to the ruts I was leaving....need to get up and start the wood cutting and splitting


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya its definitely wet out I just like it a touch warmer....would love to see it in the high 60's and muddy!!! Hopefully we can get something rolling for this spring!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would be up for a day of riding as long as I don't work!!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

To ride Wayne you need a pass(25??) and for me I never have done that,need your title I believe to get your pass never really appealed to me and my place has been enough, just under a mile of trails but I got the atv to work it, whether taking stuff up to the top of the hill or down....I really don't see me participating(paying) for 1 day thing....I believe you need to wear a helmet too there....maybe a good thing but I never do


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

A pass or a plate for the machine?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If riding the wayne you would need a sticker. There are several places in town that sell them.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

bobk said:


> If riding the wayne you would need a sticker. There are several places in town that sell them.


You first need a PLATE. To get this your atv must be titled and registered at the DMV. Once you've achieved that feat then you can buy a pass (sticker) to ride Wayne national (or any other state trail system). Nice job Ohio 

Now you desire to ride the best trail system in the eastern United States then travel over to southern West Virginia. No title/registration necessary. You need a permit ($50.00) but its good for a year and well worth it. Hundreds upon hundreds of miles of trails in the great mountain state.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's the way Minnesota was. They groomed snowmobile trails all over the state and could ride trails on wheelers for free. All you needed was a trail permit I belive it was $45 for 3 years and it was state wide for any trails in the state. It also applied to taking machines on hard water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Been riding Wayne the past few years and never once have been checked for a plate prior to buying a riding permit "sticker". I'd definitely pay for a day or two of riding for an OGF get together....think it would be awesome and a muddy good time!!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Been riding Wayne the past few years and never once have been checked for a plate prior to buying a riding permit "sticker". I'd definitely pay for a day or two of riding for an OGF get together....think it would be awesome and a muddy good time!!


I agree the Vendors who sell the stickers won't check for a plate. They don't care because it's not their responsibility. Its the rangers who will get you and can write the ticket. Now with that said I've never been checked by a ranger and have always bought a permit. My quad already has a plate.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

mounted mine in a sweet spot and haven't had any issues thankfully. I don't mind spending the money. Makes the world turn right?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a nice looking quad you've got there. What make/model is it? I've got a Honda Rancher and Recon. Both have served me well as recreational trail machines.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Its actually an 06 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI HO. Ive put some money into it though to beautify it up LOL.

HD springs in the front mainly for plowing.
Big Gun Full Exhaust
Uni Air Filter
Big Gun Programmer
Tuned
ITP 26" Mayhem Tires 
ITP 12" Wheels
Front and Rear Bumpers
Removed all the stickers......made it faster...LOL jk
2500lb winch

Wish list is radiator relocate kit and snorkeled. Wouldnt mind going 14" wheels and new Monster Mayhem!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hear if you get the Polaris wet too much, the belt will slip?? ....I have a 700 Sportsman Polaris and does me well for around my place, How much $$ is the plate and then the sticker


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I hear if you get the Polaris wet too much, the belt will slip?? ....I have a 700 Sportsman Polaris and does me well for around my place, How much $$ is the plate and then the sticker


That's why Jarrett NEEDS a 2,500lb winch.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

bobk said:


> That's why Jarrett NEEDS a 2,500lb winch.


heyyy noowwwww!!! Hahahaha!!! Im yet to get stuck truthfully and ive been through some thick stuff!! The winch was put on too plow btw! LOL

If your compartment around your belt isnt sealed right you could get water in your clutch systems and cause the belt to slip, yes. But as long as you have the screws in right and the seal in between the two pieces right there shouldnt be an issue....Ive had my quad submerged up to the seat in water MULTIPLE times and have had 0 issues with the belt slipping.

I love water/mud riding!! I want a get together this spring so we can all have a good time!

I believe at the BMV it'll run you around $35 for a plate and registration for I think two years.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Got to pick on some one Jarrett. 
Bill, This info might help you. I've never been riding there. From what I'm reading it sounds like all you need is a permit. I could be wrong on that though.
http://www.waynenationalforest.com/wayneatv.htm


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

bbok, read the restrictions from the link you gave a little closer. In Ohio you need a plate/sticker (APV sticker).


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks BobK


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If I can get enough interest I think i'll put a post up in the lodge and hopefully we could draw a descent crowd!! Maybe get something going in may???


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Any of you fellas, or gals, every ride Yellow Creek? That is pretty much my back yard. You can either park in Wellsville of even possibly my place. I can check on a few spots to park, I am limited to how many I can get in my yard. It would be free, or we could park at one of the entrance spots for a few bucks. 
It would be awesome also to ride at Mines and Meadows in PA. I would pay the money and get a plate to ride there. Its a nice place. I have a side by side Teryx. 
Pm me for more info on Yellow Creek, I know that place inside and out. Id be in though to meet a few folks and get some mud flowing


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I might be interested depending when u go. If I can get off work


----------



## Oheyimluke (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you able to ride at wellsvile because I used to go there but haven't been lately mainly because everyone I used to ride with doesn't ride anymore. I wouldn't mind going there for a day if people were going. Do you need a sticker to ride there?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Oheyimluke said:


> Are you able to ride at wellsvile because I used to go there but haven't been lately mainly because everyone I used to ride with doesn't ride anymore. I wouldn't mind going there for a day if people were going. Do you need a sticker to ride there?


Yup. You can still park across the tracks but the road in is getting real bad. I can ride right from my house usually, as long as the creek is low. I have to cross it a few times from my place. No stickers.


----------



## Oheyimluke (Feb 3, 2014)

I would go as long as I'm off of work that day. I wouldn't be able to ride anywhere else though because I don't have a plate or sticker for my quad. I have a title for it but they guy I bought it from bought it from his friend but they signed the title in the wrong spot and its an out of state title so I don't know how to get it into my name. But I would definitely love to ride for a day at wellsville


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldnt mind going to wellsville but all ive heard though is recently a lot of people messing with guys stuff while they are away from there vehicles.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> I wouldnt mind going to wellsville but all ive heard though is recently a lot of people messing with guys stuff while they are away from there vehicles.


Ya, you have to lock your trailer. I will check and see if you can still park at Oak Tree, I am fairly certain they closed last year. I usually just ride from my place but conditions need to be right to cross the creek, and the tracks need to be free of the cops, always makes things interesting.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like a big ATV get together already down in Hopedale on weekend of April 12th......I wouldnt be opposed on just meeting some of you guys there and riding together for the day either saturday or sunday??? Let me know if anyone would be interested!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Looks like a big ATV get together already down in Hopedale on weekend of April 12th......I wouldnt be opposed on just meeting some of you guys there and riding together for the day either saturday or sunday??? Let me know if anyone would be interested!


I'd be in on that for sure, its about 45min from my place. It will be a muddy mess


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I heard Powerline Park may have an event that weekend as well, it is to be quads and bikes only, no trucks or buggies. That would be the better ride, its in Saint Clairsville. 
Lets get something planned, my Teryx is itchin.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

here is the link to Powerline Park http://www.powerlinepark.com/


----------

